# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Achievement : Indiscriminate Slayer

## Dragonef22

Was wondering today how to get this achievement...

"Indiscriminate Slayer : If small things were meant to live, they’d have bigger teeth or faster feet."
because you need 10,100,500 and then 1000 kills for the Tier 4 Achievement.

Found an amazing place in the Wayfarer Foothills which is called "Hangrammar Climb" ( theres a waypoint directly in front of it) where alot of ravens are at an insane spawn rate

Got the achievement pretty fast there  :Wink: 

Good luck!

----------


## trabbit8005

Not bad for achievement hunters. Another place to keep it mind is Grey Gritta's Waypoint in Harathi Hinterlands. Rats can spawn at insane rates due to the rep/quest needing them. 

Guild Wars 2 interactive Map - Guild Wars 2 cartographers Link shows Gritta's WP on an interactive map. Since the map is in beta, the load might take a few minutes.

----------


## who knows

Repped. Thanks for the info.

----------

